# Hideaway LED Kit



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Just removed the hideaway LED system from my 2017 2500HD. 4 head includes flasher, pattern selecting switch and all wiring. Needs nothing but to be installed. $200/shipped.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Brand? Color?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

All four are clear. Unsure of the brand as they came with the truck.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Post a pic.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Best I have right now.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Those look exactly like my strobes n more hide aways. I’m pretty sure thats what they are. If you can post a clear pic of the light head and the back of the flasher box i could tell better. Brndnstffrd if these are the strobes n more, they are great, and $200 shipped for 4 heads is 50% of new. Good deal right there.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Belay my comment. That’s the same price as new.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

If you’re interested, make an offer.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

$150.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

curious why did you remove it?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

leolkfrm said:


> curious why did you remove it?


Came with the truck.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Where were they located? Front and all the way at rear? Just trying not get an idea of length or harness...

--And ya, why did you remove? I see you say they came with the truck, but why did you want them off there?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

MajorDave said:


> Where were they located? Front and all the way at rear? Just trying not get an idea of length or harness...
> 
> --And ya, why did you remove? I see you say they came with the truck, but why did you want them off there?


Hideaways are the beez kneez. Strange he took them off.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

They were in the tail lights and turn signals. I’m a distributor for another brand and replaced them with that brand. Can’t have a different brand than I’m selling on my own truck.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

rcpd34 said:


> They were in the tail lights and turn signals. I'm a distributor for another brand and replaced them with that brand. Can't have a different brand than I'm selling on my own truck.


Makes sense.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes...totally understand that...what brand do you rep. I'll take a look at those as well! Thanks


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Sound Off Signal. Best stuff out there.


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm a feniex dealer

Soundoff is some good stuff though just won't sell in my market


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mountaineer com said:


> I'm a feniex dealer
> 
> Soundoff is some good stuff though just won't sell in my market


I bought strobes n more hideaways to see if i liked hideaways. Only way to go in my opinion. They are protected, and no holes in the body. Once these go out, ill be replacing them with Fenix Cannons.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rcpd34 said:


> Sound Off Signal. Best stuff out there.


True salesman at work...


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Mountaineer com said:


> I'm a feniex dealer
> 
> Soundoff is some good stuff though just won't sell in my market


Why won't they sell there?


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

Never really had a dealer for them soundoff makes great products but nobody to really sell that's 1 reason


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Still available?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Was off here for a while. Still have these; make me an offer.


----------

